# Finishing Touches and New Wheels .... and a year on



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

*Finishing Touches and New Wheels ....Updated on Page 4*

Following on from here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=110294

I got round to applying a couple of coats of wax to the GTi ready for Castle Combe on Saturday, took the opportunity to get the summer wheels on to, only been sat in the garage since last summer and never on the car as I needed to lower it first ! So it was good to get them fitted.

On with the wheels.

*Before*










*After*










The wheels where treated to FK1000p x 2 and Swissvax Autobahn.




























The old wheels.



















The new wheels - standard Peugeot items but from a 406 and refurbed anthracite



















Paint was waxed with Swissvax Mystery and Best of Show respectively, a coat of each a week apart.





































A few more pics here for those not bored ! - http://www.richtreen.co.uk/images/gti_april_09/

Following a Z8 wipe down last Friday she was already for the show at Castle Combe, BUT it rained on the wax down, so out with the OCW on arrival and a QD with some FK425, some AG Tyre Dressing before it rained again and I gave up and left it as it was.

Pictures from the show:





































It is also just over a year since purchase so a quick pic of where she was when I began.










Enjoy.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

I must admit, never been a fan of these, but slowly starting to get it. AndyC has his influences:wall: (perhaps when he stops bashing my head against the wall I will be able to see clearly again :lol: )

Looking really sweet fella:thumb: great job & love the wheels, not in your face and a class touch.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

a beautiful Peugeot!!!!!!love that rims...very bright :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Stunning. Very nice..

Are they.... nimrods!? (the wheels..)


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Those wheels make the car look loads better, good choice :thumb:


----------



## VXRdude (Apr 26, 2009)

rims are stunning mate


----------



## BRAVO_CT (Oct 4, 2008)

Car looks really good on those wheels, really like this car! Going off to pistonheads now .... :thumb: :argie:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

That is one great looking motor...........

I was parked not far behind you at Castle Combe mate and I spent some time looking around this little motor with the Mrs and we both commented how clean and great it looked, paintwork is immaculate and the wheels look spot on.........:thumb:

I even had a sneak peak inside the car and it looked just as clean and left OEM, I think you have got a cracking little motor there and one I would love to see the Mrs driving around in...........:thumb:

It's a credit to you, great work.........:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Mr Face said:


> I must admit, never been a fan of these, but slowly starting to get it. AndyC has his influences:wall: (perhaps when he stops bashing my head against the wall I will be able to see clearly again :lol: )
> 
> Looking really sweet fella:thumb: great job & love the wheels, not in your face and a class touch.


You should listen to man, then he would not have beat you, he speeks sense !



Jim W said:


> Stunning. Very nice..
> 
> Are they.... nimrods!? (the wheels..)


Yeah Nimrods or Ouragans as they seem to be know by Peugeot themselves. 406 ones in this case as the offset is not that far out, unlike 206 ones that would require spacers and longer nolts on a 106.



Baker21 said:


> That is one great looking motor...........
> 
> I was parked not far behind you at Castle Combe mate and I spent some time looking around this little motor with the Mrs and we both commented how clean and great it looked, paintwork is immaculate and the wheels look spot on.........:thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers - was not quite as clean as I would have hoped as it was raining most the way down, and after the two showers when trying to clean it down there I gave up and left it the way it was in the pics.


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

It's only my opinion but I can't stand gloss tyre treatments, they just don't look natural. Much prefer the matt new tyre look. Nice little car their mate and great choice of wheel upgrade.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

cars looking great, wheels look very nice (of a 206?), i think it looked great standard and still looking good with these new wheels, not so keen on the lowering but thats a personal preferance


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very very nice Rich - colour looks stunning....

what mods have you done since owning? Lowered, wheels....


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> very very nice Rich - colour looks stunning....
> 
> what mods have you done since owning? Lowered, wheels....


Cheers 

Lowered 30mm with some Bilstein shocks as the 15's inch wheels looked silly at standard height.

Apart from that, replaced all the brakes and fitted DS2500 front pads, an alpine headunit with ipod connectivity, and the rest has just been tidying it up, new badges and such like.

I have got a full stainless exhaust and cat waiting to go on, and that is as much as I really want to do. Most of the mods have been done for a reason. Brakes where poor, shocks where shot (especially the rears) and 15 inch wheels give a better choice of tyres !


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice top job:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looking absolutely beuatiful, Rich :thumb: A credit to you for sure, mate - colour looks so vibrant :thumb:

Wheels really suit it as well imo.

What's your opinion on the DS2500 pads? When I eventually get around to replacing the cross drilled and grooved discs and EBC pad set up on the XR2 with plain OE vented discs, those pads are on the shortlist.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers - They work very well, they even worked well on the racecar till we upgraded to something even more track orientated ! Work well from cold, and are positively superb when warm. I am running mine on plain Brembo discs and am chuffed. Make sure you follow the bedding in procedure from new to get the best out of them.

Not sure which EBC's you run, but these are a massive improvement on Greenstuff, which I rated no better then OE stuff. 

From a detailing point of few they are a tad dusty compared to factory stuff but nothing excessive.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks fantastic, the new wheels really suit it


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lovely 106 gti:thumb: nimrods look superb, best colour to do them in to paintwork looks flawless. Great photo's also:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Wheels look amazingly good! Oh, well - the whole car actually does. I have to try FK 1000p..


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers all.

The FK1000p is a great product, near on Z2 looks with no fuss, super durable and cheap as chips and a tin will last ages !


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

That is one mighty fine example:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Face said:


> I must admit, never been a fan of these, but slowly starting to get it. AndyC has his influences:wall: (perhaps when he stops bashing my head against the wall I will be able to see clearly again :lol: )
> 
> Looking really sweet fella:thumb: great job & love the wheels, not in your face and a class touch.


Its' the Grant Mitchell approach to French hot hatchback apprection Mike :thumb:

She looks sweet Rich - exactly as I'd expect from you mate :wave:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Rich said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> The FK1000p is a great product, near on Z2 looks with no fuss, super durable and cheap as chips and a tin will last ages !


Aye just got myself some for my bikes. Top product indeed.

Nice car Rich, looked like a "minter" to start which is hard to find in these lil pugs now.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Quite fancy a set of those for the 206.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Its' the Grant Mitchell approach to French hot hatchback apprection Mike :thumb:
> 
> She looks sweet Rich - exactly as I'd expect from you mate :wave:


Cheers Andy - she is getting there now - new underside heat shields arrived at Pug the other day. collected on Sat so hoping to get the exhaust on this weekend.



TeZ said:


> Aye just got myself some for my bikes. Top product indeed.
> 
> Nice car Rich, looked like a "minter" to start which is hard to find in these lil pugs now.


Was worth the hunting in the end !



adamf said:


> Quite fancy a set of those for the 206.


Should be fairly ease to find a set in the 206 offset, a hell of alot more common then the the 406 ones I needed.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks fantastic, very glossy


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Superb that Rich, love the new wheels. A very good look achieved there.

I'd be interested to know what wheel cleaner you use?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply.

I don't use any wheel cleaners - Meguiars Hyper Wash is all the get, if they do get an stubborn bits on them inside Megs APC.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Those rims are lush, they look amazung, and the work you've done suits the pug 106, well done mate:thumb:


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

whells look stunninng-what have you done with the old ones?


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Very smart little car, be tu love it


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers all.

The standard wheels are waiting to back on for the winter months.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

A slight update and back to basics with some credit crunch detailing !

Came back from Cyprus after a short holiday with only a day before the biggest show of the year in the Peugeot scene - the PSOOC's national convention Pugfest @ Prescott Hill - http://www.richtreen.co.uk/events/pugfest2009/

With the time scales in mind I needed products that where quick and easy to use, knew had proven results. So out with the SRP, coat of Clearkote VM and a layer of P21s.

All chosen as I knew they looked the dogs on Blue, are effortless to apply and remove, and have no outgassing sitting around final wipe down issues lots of other waxes leave you to contend with. A quick wipe down with some FK425, some AG Tyre Dressing and Bumper care where the finishing touches.

I found time before the holiday to repaint the hubs and calipers and lots of the underneath bits, heat shields etc where replaced when the stainless exhaust went on.

A few snaps from the day, 3 by a fellow club member as I forgot to take any when the sun came out !





































Cheers

Rich


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks very nice and wheels are pretty mean - although I actually prefer the look of the car with the original wheels. Just me i guess...


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I know what you mean - The original wheels would be ideal if they where 15 inch, the tyre choices in 185/55 14's for the original are zero to nothing !


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

any pics underneath rich??!!

looks great can see why you went for 15's and i agree about the tyre combo why renault put bloody 16s on my cup ill never know!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Still WIP at the moment under there Paul.

16's are ok, at least you can get a decent range of tyres for them !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome Rich, but I'm disappointed you didn't top with BOS


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking lovely - I didn't realise you'd changed cars?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Awesome Rich, but I'm disappointed you didn't top with BOS


Cheers - Time was not on my side Russ - next time I wax it I will try and crack out the BOS



Peter D said:


> Looking lovely - I didn't realise you'd changed cars?


Hi Peter, hope your well - sold the clio before I took a massive hit on it !


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Peter, hope your well - sold the clio before I took a massive hit on it ![/QUOTE]

Good to see a post from you Rich, I'm glad you're still detailing!

Cheers, Peter


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The Clio is still in good hands too - Pedro keeps it looking good


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Glad to see your back in a proper Pug Rich :thumb:
Very nice it is too, i often think about those wheels for mine, good upgrade


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers - I keep thinking abou a set of Cyclones for it at the moment.

I saw a few pics of it after the H&R's went on, glad he is still enjoying it.

Still doing a bit when I get he time Peter.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

He was talking about an MX5, but I've given him a slap!

He's just got a G220 too, so it just be restored shortly


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

The joys of Black Gold !

lol - I got the impression he liked Mazada's when I chatted to him before.


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Cyclones are also good, prefer the nimrods personally


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Really nice job, great colour too!!!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

simple and clean...looking good :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

you mention that with your DS2500's they work well from cold, just how well do they work? I'm a bit cautious because i was under the impression they needed warming up, last thing i want is to run into the back of somebody because i'd forgotten to warm up.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

From cold they are no better or worse than the O.E pads that came out, they really come into there own once up to temp are awesome. No fade and very strong.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Gorgeous Rich, granted it's no BG 182


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

gally said:


> Gorgeous Rich, granted it's no BG 182


lol !

Weighs much less than that fat bloated thing though


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just goes to show you dont have to add tons of GRP to alter the cars look.

Much prefer this type of work.. it is a credit to you


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Rich said:


> lol !
> 
> Weighs much less than that fat bloated thing though


Lols I think I like the gti better.

Fixed the pedals being to close together or just standard?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

chrisfoster1971 said:


> Just goes to show you dont have to add tons of GRP to alter the cars look.
> 
> Much prefer this type of work.. it is a credit to you


Cheers - I was even dubious of changing the wheels but think they work.



gally said:


> Lols I think I like the gti better.
> 
> Fixed the pedals being to close together or just standard?


Thats just the way they are, used to them now - just no chance of driving it comfortably in work boots !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Rich said:


> Thats just the way they are, used to them now - just no chance of driving it comfortably in work boots !


Been there done that, change of trainers was quickly thought of!


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Lol, yep you get used to it!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Is just a minor niggle, easily cured with some Puma trainers !


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

Very nice dephness and wet looking Peugeot!


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

"Credit crunch detailing"- I like it :lol:

Keep the Nimrods I think they are a little more exclusive than the cyclones which a lot of GTi owners seem to go for.

I want you to sell this to me when you're finished with it!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

looks good mate :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

love these cars and that is just perfect


----------

